# Elektronikas forums >  Netieku galā ar iekārtas remontu, kaut kur zūd spriegums shēmā.

## lauraiss

Sveikti!



Pirmo reizi mēģinu uzzīmēt shēmu, tādēļ lūdzu toleranci. Tā ir daļa no videospēļu iekārtas. Ienāk 10V, divu pozīciju slēdzis, seko divi kondensatori, kurus nomainīju, tālāk divi sprieguma regulētāji (7805C, turpmāk SR), kuri pārveido 8-30V uz 5V. Pirms katra SR ieejas ir maza pretestība, kuras vērtību neredzu - tās mazās smd kastīte. 

Problēma tajā, ka iekārta nestrādā. Testējot redzu, ka līdz abiem SR nonāk tikai 2.2V un izejās protams 0. Attiecīgi nekas pat nevar strādāt.
1. Nomainīju abus kondensatorus. Nekas nemainījās.
2. Izlodēju abus SR - abiem līdz ieejām nonāk 10V. Tātad pats slēdzis nav beigts. 
3. Ielodēju jaunu, tikai "B" SR atpakaļ - atkal 2.2V ieejā. "A" necentos ielodēt, ja reiz jau ar B ir problēma.

Acīmredzami kaut ko nesaprotu un skarbi tupīju. Būšu pateicīgs par jebkādu padomu.

----------


## karloslv

Tas nozīmē, ka ķēdē, kuru baro B stabilizētais spriegums, ir pārāk liels patēriņš, varbūt pat īsais. Vienkāršs tests būtu pamērīt uz īso B izeju (pret zemi) izslēgtai iekārtai, un pēc tam ieslēgtai iekārtai B izejas spriegumu. Ja tur ir ļoti zema pretestība, jārok tālāk, bet diez vai ar vienkāršu kondensatoru pārlodēšanu kaut kas tur būs līdzams (no kurienes vispār tādas idejas cilvēkiem?)

----------


## lauraiss

Lieliski, paldies karloslv, uzzināju ko jaunu! Biju pārliecināts, ka patērētājs nevar ietekmēt stabilizatora ieeju. Tas maina visu problēmas meklēšanas mērogu.

----------


## karloslv

Neaizmirsti, ka katram sprieguma avotam ir sava iekšējā pretestība (reizēm pat ārējā) - spriegums "sēžas" pie slodzes. Arī tos 10V kaut kas uztaisa, varbūt diožu tiltiņš un transformators, ja tas ir vecs aparāts? Tas gan vairāk jautājums intereses pēc, jo problēma tiešām visdrīzāk jāmeklē patērētājā.


P.S. Es gandrīz droši domāju, ka mazie SMD sūduki ir patiesībā 100nF kondensatori, bet tas arī nav baigi būtiski šeit.

----------


## Ints

Tak uzraksti, kas tā par konsoli, diezgan daudzām shēmas var netā atrast.

----------


## lauraiss

Sega Genesis 1. modelis.

----------


## Ints

https://segaretro.org/index.php?title=File:Sega_Service_Manual_-_Genesis_-_Mega_Drive_PAL_-_Mega_CD_-_Sega_CD_-_010_-_April_1994.pdf&page=11
varbūt noder, angļu valodā slinkums meklēt.

----------


## Ints

krieviski
http://tv-games.ru/media/open/megadrive_docs.html
kautkā tā

----------


## lauraiss

Paldies, Int! Mēģināšu izburties shēmām cauri.

----------


## Elmārs

> Būšu pateicīgs par jebkādu padomu.


   Spriežot pēc problēmas apraksta – vispirms pārbaudīt sprieguma kritumu ķēdē no barošanas bloka līdz lineārā stabilizatora ieejai – spriegums uz elektrolīta SR ieejā ir zināms un ir 2,2V. Baroklītī neatkarīgi no tā veida (impulsnieks vai 50Hz transformators) būs elektrolīts – NOTEIKT spriegumu uz tā. Visu darīt pie saslēgtas ķēdes – neko neraustīt un neatvienot un būt pārliecinātam ka pirms SR tiešām ir 2,2V. Ja spriegums pašā  baroklītī ir vairāk nekā 7,5V – nomainīt barošanas vadu (biežāk sastopamā problēma, jo vads tiek nemitīgi ņurcīts un tiek zaudēts strāvu vadošās daļas šķērsgriezums – vadītāja (vadeļa) pretestība ņurcījuma vietā kļūst makten liela – un strāva, ko vads spēj vadīt, makten maza).  
  Tas ka uz SR ieejā ir 2,2V ir laba pazīme tam, ka viss kas ir aiz SR ir darba kārtībā, jo, ja patērētājos būtu īsslēgums, tad uz SR izejā varētu arī būt 0V, bet ieejā gan būtu ap 7V (nu neesmu praksē vēl sastapis tā uzkonstruētu verķi, ka slodzes īsslēguma gadījumā uz SR paliktu ikurāti tik volti cik nepieciešami lai lineārais SR spētu stabilizēt (2V tipiski 2,5V max). 
  Kad būs zināms mērījuma rezultāts – domāsim tālāk.

----------


## JDat

Elmār, dažos vārdos: Kā būtu ja sākumā pamērītu strāvu un noteiktu kur ir īssavienojums?

----------


## Elmārs

> Kā būtu ja sākumā pamērītu strāvu un noteiktu kur ir īssavienojums?


   Bet kā būtu ar jēdziena *īssavienojums* izpratni? Un vajadzētu sākt ar *definīciju*. Vēl vajadzētu saprast ka LM7805C ir analogais sprieguma stabilizators ar AIZSARDZĪBU PRET ĪSSLĒGUMU IZEJĀ. Tas izejā nodrošina strāvu, kuras vērtība ir aprakstīta dokumentācijā – pie kam spriegums stabilizatora ieejā nebūt nenokrītas līdz 2,2V. Iesākumam jau nebūtu par skādi iemest aci arī 78** dokumentācijā un apskatīt to strāvu teorētiski un redzēt ap *0,5A* izejā (un arī ieejā) pie jebkuras temperatūras, ja sprieguma kritums uz 78** ir ap 2V-2,5V.  Ja būtu īsslēgts pats LM78**, tam ieejā nu gan 2,2V nebūtu. Topika autoru jau neinteresē strāva ķēdē (kuras lielumu (ap 1,2A no adaptera) tāpat zina tikai iekārtas ražotājs), bet posms vai elements kur „pazūd” spriegums. Tādēļ arī *jāmēra* *tieši* *spriegumi: 1* aiz stabilizatora (*ir 0V*)* 2* pirms stabilizatora (*IR 2,2V - tak skaidrs, ka ar to nepietiek, lai 7805 funkcionētu*) *3* aiz transformatora vai tam pievienotā taisngrieža (*šo lielumu es arī palūdzu noskaidrot*) un jāmeklē, kur sprieguma kritums ir nesamērīgs. Kāda jēga topika autoru ievest maldu ceļos un likt rakņāties pa principālajām shēmām, mainīt visus elementus uz montāžas platēm, ja nav pat skaidrs vai darba kārtībā ir pats 50Hz transformators, diodes vai diožu tilts aiz tā, iespējams ir arī drošinātāja defekts un pašas savienojošās auklas defekts, montāžas plates celiņa defekts vai pat banāls aukstais lodējums.  

  Ar iespējamām nenormālām  strāvām un pat apdzejoto īssavienojumu saistīta mistika šai topikā ir tā, ka autors nemin tādas visnotaļ novērojamas parādības  kā deguma smaka – kaut kā dīvaini man šķiet tas, ka pat pieņemot ka bojāti abi LM78**, pie kam tik mistiskā veidā, ka tie kļuvuši par 2,2V šuntējošiem sprieguma stabilizatoriem (ieeja-masa), netiek minēts ka no kastītes (paša barošanas bloka - adaptera) izplatās nepatīkama deguma smaka. Secinājums no šā – problēma nav saistīta ar pārliecīgu strāvas patēriņu vai pat apdzejoto īssavienojumu. 
  Topika autors bez tam raksta ka viens 78** ir ielodēts jauns – tak skaidrs ka jālien uz transformatora pusi un JĀMĒRA SPRIEGUMI. Lai *LM7805C* darbotos pareizi, tā *ieejā* *jābūt* *7,5V* un vairāk voltiem, *neatkarīgi no strāvas* (pie tam tā ir ierobežota līdz 2,5A, ja īsslēgta izeja) cauri pašam LM78**.

----------


## karloslv

Viss cool, Elmāram taisnība par to, ka visdrīzāk tomēr vaina ir primārajā pusē, jo 7805 tiešām ir aizsardzība pret īsslēgumu. Es prātā biju uzzīmējis vienu ainu, kas nebūt nav visvarbūtiskākā. Beidzam cepties.

----------


## Ints

Stabilizatora shēmiņa
nesanāk bildi pievienot ::

----------


## Ints

Karoče, visa makulatūra
https://failiem.lv/u/93ypugja

Atveras kā DJvu.

----------


## lauraiss

Atpakaļ dzīvo pasaulē. Vasara, grili utt.
Vakar izgāju cauri platei, lai noskaidrotu, vai kaut kur nav īsais ar zemi. Neatradu neko neatbilstošu dokumentācijai.
Iekārta darbojas tā, ka ir ārējais barošanas bloks, no kura nāk ārā ~12V, kā tam arī jābūt. Ja izlodēju sprieguma regulatorus, tad līdz viņu ieejām tie ~12V aiziet. Ja ielodēju atpakaļ - 2V ieejā, 0 izejā.
Tādas lietas kā smakas vai acīmredzamas problēmas lodējumos, plēstos celiņos, bojātos elementos utt nenovēroju.
Pastiprināti traucē elementāru zināšanu trūkums.
Jebkurā gadījumā liels paldies par komentāriem un pievienoto literatūru, laiks studēt pamatīgāk.

----------


## Ints

Baroklis oriģinālais, tai kastei vajag 1,2A stipru strāvu.
Ieslēdzies ar ampērmetru virknē, un pamēri, cik šī ēd.

----------


## karloslv

> Pastiprināti traucē elementāru zināšanu trūkums.


 Šo frāzi vajadzētu zelta burtiem visur izkalt. Žetons par atzīšanu, jo cik daudziem ir grūti to atzīt vai saskatīt. Tieši no tā sākas ceļš pie zināšanām :: 

Bet pēc izslēgšanas un loģikas tev vajadzētu pārbaudīt barošanas bloku pamatīgāk. Tas, ka nenoslogotam ir 12V, ir labi, bet nepietiekami, lai teiktu, ka tas darbojas normāli. To vēl vajag noslogot. Ja vari dabūt 10W lampiņu, tad būtu tuvu ekvivalentai slodzei. Pieslēdz un paskaties, vai tad joprojām ir 12V. Ja Elmāram taisnība (kas mierīgi varētu būt), tad baroklis tajā brīdī nosēdīsies uz tiem pašiem 2V vai ko līdzīgu.

----------


## Elfs

Ja būtu totalizaators es liktu uz noceptu (ne līdz galam ) tiltiņu, kurš kānebūt spēj uzlādēt kondieri tukšgaitā.

----------


## lauraiss

Turpinu šo iesākto projektu. 
Problēma ir pirms VRiem, paceļot izejas kāju nekas nemainījās.
Baroklis nav pie vainas - mēģināju daudz un dažādus. Atradu vairākas beigtas pretestības.

Plates otrā galā šitāds. 
Noteikti nav pie vainas aprakstītajai problēmai, bet uzraksts nelasāms.

----------


## JDat

100 pF kondesators. Ormix... Ja, sadrūpstot, ir noīsinājies, tad būs gan pie vainas. Ja nerāda nekādus Omus, kiloomus, megaomus, tad ir OK. Bet restaurācijas nolūkos vienalga nomaini, būs smukāk.

Lai novērtētu barokli (un diožu tiltu tajā), citi biedri jau aprastīja metodiku. 10W lampiņa kā ekvivalentā slodze un diožu pārzvanīšana ar multimetru. Tāpat prasās pamērīt cik lielu strāvu patērē konsole. Kosmoss, vai ne? Nē, nav kosmoss, bet tieši tāpēc kondesatoru maina neskaitas iekārtu remonts.

----------


## lauraiss

Lieliski, Ormixā biju un tieši 100pF iepirku cerībā ka uzminēšu.
Nav īsti kosmoss, normāli, lēnā garā ripo tie rati.
Paldies!

----------


## lauraiss

Pētīju pretestības, diodes, pie vienam elementam trasē čekoju. 
Tad kad iespraudu barokli un ieslēdzu konsoli mērīju spriegumu ar diodes un ievēroju ka tas mainās.
Mainās no tā ka kustinu kāju. Uz kājas mētājas tas štrunta modulītis, kurā iesprausts baroklis. Sega Genesis 1. modelim, tas spraudnis ir uz atsevišķas mazas platītes. Jā, nolauzta zeme no plates, mikroplaisa. Salodēju pagaidām lopiski, bet fakts kā tāds, ka konsole iet, pat bišķi paspēlēju.
Sapuvis video kabeļa konektors, rodās traucējumi ja pakustina, jānopucē, jāsavāc viss dzelzis, bet strādāt strādā.

Paldies visiem par komentāriem!
Mūžu dzīvo, mūžu mācies. Izrādās bez stabilas zemes arī nav dzīves, gļuko dzelzis.

----------

